# Solved: Solved: Adobe Acrobat - can it convert .tax files to pdf?



## Maggie88

Hi. I am missing copies of several old tax returns that I need to consult again. I have the .tax file but not the Turbotax programs that generated them. Will Adobe Acrobat convert the .tax file to pdf? I do have Adobe Acrobat versions 4.0 and 5.0, but nothing newer. Will these programs do the job? Am willing to buy the current version (8.0) if it will do the job. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DCM1519

My Adobe Acrobat Version 6 Pro will not open TurboTax 2006 *.tax files. The error messages says that either the file type is not supported or it is corrupted. Maybe a newer version will do it though.

The Adobe Acrobat forum might have someone on it that knows how to do it.

Note: I just did a google search for "convert *.tax files to *.pdf. One of the results was one that said that Adobe Acrobat version 8 will convert any file that can be printed with Adobe. They offer a free trial of Version 8. 

I was not able to get it to download properly a month or so ago but they also will mail out a CD that contains the program.


----------



## JohnWill

No kidding! You need to use Turbotax to open those files and generate a new copy. Acrobat obviously doesn't know anything about the format of TurboTax data files!

You'll have to obtain the proper version of TurboTax to open those files.


----------



## Maggie88

Thanks. I'll post the message again under Adobe Acrobat forum


----------



## DCM1519

I am skeptical of it too and TurboTax is a lot cheaper than Acrobat. 

If the free trial version of Acrobat 8 would do it, that would be OK as long as you only had to do it once. I do not know how it could do that either without having the form visible on the screen and then printing it to a pdf file. If that is what Adobe is talking about, cute PDF or other similar program will do it free.


----------



## JohnWill

Read my lips, you need TurboTax, you can't do that with anything that Adobe products, including any version of Acrobat!


----------



## Maggie88

Thanks for the information. I will get the old versions of Turbotax. Maggie88


----------



## bmeighan

Maggie88... The above posts are correct in that you need TurboTax to generate the PDF of your tax returns. Adobe Acrobat cannot, without TurboTax, create the tax return image. The "File / Save As PDF" menu within TurboTax contains the functionality to create the PDF image. If you need old copies of TurboTax, send me an email ([email protected]) stating the years you need and I'll get them to you.

Bob Meighan
VP, TurboTax


----------



## Maggie88

Bob. Thank you so much for your reply and for your offer to obtain the old TurboTax programs for me. We dug around in our collection of 'stuff' and found some of the programs. Hopefully they cover the ones I need the most. I will let you know soon if I need a version that I cannot find among them. Again, many thanks! Maggie


----------



## JohnWill

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

